# Diff between Dish america Silver and america's top 200



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

Considering upgrading. Can't tell the difference between these two.

A bit confused and couldn't find this answer in search. Can anyone point me in the right direction? thanks for looking.

--Ah, never mind, found the thread.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Americas Top 200 is the new name for Silver which was the new name for Americas top 200.

Dish has been switching back and forth between these two for several years, mostly generating confusion.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Actually DISH America Silver is a HD only package and America's Top 200 (called Classic America's Top 200 for a year) is a SD package that can have HD added to it.

DISH America Silver was formerly known as Turbo HD Silver.


As the OP has found his answer in another thread we'll let this one die.


----------

